# SUZHOU | Suzhou ICC | 303m | 995ft | 68 fl | T/O



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

http://newhouse.suzhou.soufun.com/2010-01-15/3030905.htm
http://www.sipac.gov.cn/sipnews/gd/201001/t20100115_58423.htm

Ground breaking ceremony today.
Developer: SHK Properties.
They didn't release a completion schedule it seems, and I can't find the name of the architect either. So who knows if even the design is final.


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

wow i love it, if the design above is indeed the final, that would be so cool. I love the cladding in the render.


----------



## louklak NI (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice building


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By nancyelover


----------



## alfredo mondejar (Jun 1, 2010)

this design will never fade.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

A bit generic looking.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Very beautiful design !


----------



## swords (Jul 13, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## yousername (Oct 30, 2009)

Great design!


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

very nice design


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

July 31 by 狂热--蜘蛛侠


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By gsbyslf


----------



## boschb (Jul 8, 2010)

Suzhou is booming


----------



## Won Paik (Oct 8, 2010)

Hello. Just to let you know, this is the final design (albeit very slightly altered in the curent design) in it's general appearance. This is indeed a Sun Hung Kai project, a very prestigious development by one of the premier developers in Hong Kong and China (they are the developers of Hong Kong IFC and Kowloon ICC). They are absolutely serious about this development in Suzhou CBD district so what you see will be built. The building was designed by Benoy, who are an international firm of architects. This particular tower was designed out of the Hong Kong office of Benoy in close collaboration with the design department of Sun Hung Kai and an excellent team of PMs at SHK, and also underwent an official review by a panel of experts in Suzhou (in collaboration with the Suzhou Industrial Park Committee). I hasten to add that I work for Benoy.  So thank you very much for all the kind comments regarding the design! Completion date is to be confirmed, however it should be around 2016.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

^^ Thanks for sharing. I can't find the tower at Benoy's website though.

I found renders here: http://218.188.25.84/corporate_member/project.php?co_code=benoy&pj_code=0003


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By nancyelover


----------



## Samoa (Oct 24, 2010)

Its just another box with flippers on it (to hide the box :wallbash
But whatever... if they want then can build 100 like those ^^
__________________


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By sip


----------



## Jarenz (Feb 6, 2007)

*beautiful design* :applause:


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Revised downwards to 303.2m.
http://www.dpchina.com/DPCHINAPlate...g/5b06b950-e776-44aa-a32e-cfe877c373c6/01.jpg


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

del


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

del


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

del


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

del


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by hyan12

*10.07.2016*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by DYTIAMO


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-03-01 by 骚麦


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by hyan12


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by hyan12


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

October 18 by 阳澄湖王


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 阳澄湖王 * Yangcheng Lake King *


----------



## Mowgly (Jul 19, 2011)

Does anybody have new renderings? Old pictures seem to not work


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by hyan12


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 阳澄湖王 *Yangcheng Lake king*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 阳澄湖王 *Yangcheng Lake king*


----------



## gao7 (Jun 29, 2016)

by linkfriend 2018-3-28 http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=8739&extra=page%3D1&page=81


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

May 01 by linkfriend


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by hyan12


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by hyan12


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 阳澄湖王 *Yangcheng Lake King*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by dcqroy

*25.7*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by lppj


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by lppj


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

October 04 by lppj


----------



## 阳澄湖王 (Dec 19, 2015)

Don't know how to upload pictures.Sadness Sadness Sadness!


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

^^
host on an image site and then link the image


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

February 28 by lppj


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 平齐娄葑相门外

*4.3*


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

April 30 by lppj


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by lppj










by 阳澄湖王


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 白色


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by HUILAUSHAN


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by hyan12


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by lppj

*6.29*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by is_123


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

September 01 by Huijing


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by daniell

*9.6*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by is_123


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by is_123

*2019.9.15*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by is_123

*9.20*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by xiuxiutaotao121


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-01-18 by 乌蝇哥










2020-01-11 by 白色


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by lppj

*3.19*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 酒店控小闲 4.2








































*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 白色














*
















*by 酒店控小闲














*


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

May 19 by 乌蝇哥


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 乌蝇哥 2020/05/28





























*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by kuangjingjing

posted today: 2020/06/06





























*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by HLD888

2020/07/02














*







*






















*


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

August 08 by 白色


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Carry the torch Kanye. Hold it till Oscillation returns.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I am afraid if oscillation is not alive


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Hopefully he is just on vacation


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry about the small talks...
He's from Europe, right? Where is he from exactly?


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

I think Poland or Germany


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

Zaz965 said:


> I am afraid if oscillation is not alive


He just posted on Wuhan Greenland thread
edit: it was zwamborn


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

Yes! It seems our good old friend zwamborn had picked up the baton...oh, and of course our legendary Mod Kanye too. 

I checked oscillation's IP, IP shows he's from Bulgaria.
Hope he's alright and will continue contributing to the forum.


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Man, I hope he is well. Sometimes I wonder what happens when people are active and just disappear


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I hope he is still alive


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-08-13 by DYTIAMO_2020


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 大洋 on 500px









by IT届最帅的男人 on 500px





​


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm sorry to change topic but Suzhou IFC is so gorgeous


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By 乌蝇哥 on Gaoloumi*


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Rhett on 500px




​


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-09-21 by shishanpark


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-10-05 by 乌蝇哥


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

October 27 by HLD888


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-11-01 by 酒店控小闲


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By hujun85 on Gaoloumi*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by hujun85

11.29





























*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*December 19:*








By 酒店控小闲 on Gaoloumi


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*December 22:*








日出薄雾 by Rhett on 500px.com


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

苏州城市风光 by lzy9290 on 500px









苏州工业园区城市风光 by river2014大河 on 500px


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

What about the Greenland tower? Wrong thread I know but I'm more interested in that building better design...


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

trustevil said:


> What about the Greenland tower? Wrong thread I know but I'm more interested in that building better design...


left of that mountain in the far distant left.


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

KillerZavatar said:


> left of that mountain in the far distant left.
> 
> View attachment 907483


Far from it huh? And the new supertall is going up near the gate?


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 薛定谔的蓝猫 on 500px



​


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

trustevil said:


> Far from it huh? And the new supertall is going up near the gate?


Yes, Zhongnan Center will rise behind the Gate!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Tomrrey on 500px



​


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-03-08 by Linelink123


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by Arcplus
















by 尤尤尤尤同学














*


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Ryan杨Ryan on 500px









by 柒玥 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by xy52nemo on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Rhett on 500px








by Rhett on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 小砒霜 on 500px








by 小砒霜 on 500px









by 小砒霜 on 500px








by 小砒霜 on 500px




​


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 2:*








By ywjyn on Gaoloumi


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-05-22 by 椒盐大猪蹄子


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 30:*








金鸡湖景区 by L on 500px.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Turbo on 500px








by Turbo on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 享同学 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 摄影师 唐吉坷德Alex on 500px



​


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-03-08 by 白色










2021-06-18 by 椒盐大猪蹄子


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Zaz965 likes striped cladding


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Can you spot the rising tower from the 2 photos below? 




The 12th Century Beisi Pagoda - 宋代北寺塔








by 任宁昊 on 500px




Suzhou Museum designed by I.M. Pei - 贝聿铭 苏州博物馆
Suzhou is I.M. Pei's hometown








by 任宁昊 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 西西西可 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by EarTipsy on 500px








by EarTipsy on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 青木如风 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 西西西可 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 应志刚 on 500px



​


----------



## HG9 (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## HG9 (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Cornell on 500px








by szsth on 500px








by szsth on 500px



​


----------



## HG9 (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## HG9 (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## HG9 (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## HG9 (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## HG9 (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## HG9 (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Oct 28









城市风光高视角 by zc on 500px


----------



## HG9 (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

HG9 said:


> View attachment 2307223


Hey, I’m wanting to update my Sketchup model of Suzhou ICC, do you happen to have the master plan of the building site? Thanks


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*November 19 by 嘻嘻哈哈hei on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-11-22 by 中城一品02


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-11-29 by 乌蝇哥


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By Sprland on Gaoloumi:*









*By Sprland on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like that edge in 45 degrees


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

one more pic 

only 2 supertalls in that area, I want to see more skyscrapers 








城市风光高视角 by zc on 500px


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

It that on your Christmas wish list?


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

kunming tiger said:


> It that on your Christmas wish list?


my wish: supertalls and skyscrapers in cities that have none, example: Quanzhou and Shantou


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Dec 18









冬至夜色 by 聪明的傻瓜 on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*December 23 by Zacory on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## HG9 (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Dec 26









夜幕降临 by 冰川云海松 on 500px


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jan 2









苏州园区清晨全景 by 茶马古道 on 500px

Jan 3









云上天宫 by 魔幻中的现实 on 500px


----------



## HG9 (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## HG9 (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

January 08 by CRAWFORD-WYF


----------



## HG9 (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## HG9 (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-13 by chenmo19820606


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2022.01.11








by 苏倾城摄影 on 500px



​


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By 18687262372 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by illusion on 500px



​


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

February 04 by G奥L偶


----------



## thestealthyartist (11 mo ago)

That awkward moment when a supertall doesn't even look tall

I know it isn't topped out yet, but still!


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I am happy, it is better a sparrow on the hand than a pingeon on the roof 😁 😁


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Come check out my Sketchup model of Suzhou ICC:





Suzhou ICC | 3D Warehouse


Suzhou ICC is a 303.2 m / 995 ft tall skyscraper under construction in Suzhou, China. Construction on the 68 floor tower began in 2016 and will be completed in 2023




3dwarehouse.sketchup.com


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

March 22 by 乌蝇哥


----------



## thestealthyartist (11 mo ago)

Man, IFS from the side is just...uncanny


----------



## HG9 (Mar 18, 2021)

kenamour said:


> sorry


你多大啊？

English translation: How old are you?


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by G7nyoutiao on 500px








by G7nyoutiao on 500px


​


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

HG9 said:


> View attachment 3438931
> View attachment 3438933
> View attachment 3438934
> View attachment 3438935


HG9! You're alive!


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

HG9 said:


> 你多大啊？
> 
> English translation: How old are you?


@kenamour is so young, I presume he was born after this image
probably he is 20-years old, because kenamour was born after jin mao building opening in 1998, can you confirm this? 😁 😁
















China: the 90s


Shanghai 1999 All photos are owned and taken by: http://www.flickr.com/photos/lowcola/




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by G7nyoutiao on 500px








by G7nyoutiao on 500px








by G7nyoutiao on 500px








by G7nyoutiao on 500px



​


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-04 by COASTAL


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*August 5 by rexlee on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-24 by higher2010 










2022-08-24 by zehua23


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*September 12:*








View of city at waterfront by Dennis Yi on 500px.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@A Chicagoan, please, closer photos, I beg


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Slightly closer photo from Sep 5








苏州国金大厦压缩 by 是zz没错了 on 500px.com


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

Zaz965 said:


> @kenamour is so young, I presume he was born after this image
> probably he is 20-years old, because kenamour was born after jin mao building opening in 1998, can you confirm this? 😁 😁
> 
> 
> ...


yes you are right


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

A Chicagoan said:


> Slightly closer photo from Sep 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and another update by 十全街的猫


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

only 15 floors more to be cladded


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

November 11 by 勇敢的2021


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

January 04 by 勇敢的2021


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*January 8:*








与城市天际线 by zack on 500px.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

just 4 more floors to be cladded


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

The skyline looks better without that stupid Ferris wheel


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

Munwon said:


> The skyline looks better without that stupid Ferris wheel


What happened to the ferris wheel?


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Twopsy said:


> What happened to the ferris wheel?


^^
They demolished the old one and will replace it with a more modern-looking one.
The upgrade project will be completed by 2024.




*The Demolished Old One*













*The New Ferris Wheel (The Eye of Suzhou) Winning Proposal







*



































金鸡湖摩天轮焕新升级！中锐聚力打造“苏州之眼”新地标！ - 新闻 - 中锐集团


中锐投资集团聚力苏州 “金鸡湖摩天轮项目”升级改造，打造未来“苏州之眼”城市新地标！



www.chiway.com.cn







​


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

little universe said:


> They demolished the old one and will replace it with a more modern-looking one.
> The upgrade project will be completed by 2024.


Someone should update the Wikipedia page: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suzhou_Ferris_Wheel

If you search on the English Google, there is no word on it being demolished. A lot of pages need updating.

It seems the new one will have 32 gondolas instead of the former 60.


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Ferris wheels are trash


----------



## 2mchris (Jun 18, 2016)

I think it was ok, as long as it was something special, exceptional. Vienna, Singapore, London.... and then it starts to become boring. Today every bigger city seems to need one.


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

The very tall ones are still quite rare and I usually go on every Ferris wheel, because they usually offer good photo perspectives from many different heights. I was very sad when the company which wanted to build the giant ferris wheels in Berlin and Beijing ran out of money.


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

They are just eyesores on skylines. Just seem like a childish gimmick.


----------

